# Broken screen.... Digitizer and Gorilla Glass are fine.



## n0yd

Well today someone gave me a Stratosphere for free. He had had it a little over a month but dropped it recently and the SAMOLED broke, but the digitizer and glass are fine as it still registers touches. But I have no picture and you can see the cracks in the AMOLED. He said he dropped it in sand, only about 2 ft, no idea how he managed that.... And it's sounding like he might not stick with Verizon since he doesnt have insurance, and thinks it would be cheaper just to get another phone. Whatever, free phone for me. Even if verizon blacklists it, I can switch it to MetroPCS and give it to my girl, better than the POS she has now through Metro.

But anyway I have a DInc2 as my main phone, so fixing this thing isn't that big of a deal. But I am having trouble finding JUST the internal screen for this thing. Knowing how a lot of these phones are all very closely related, Galaxy S and all its many variants etc, can I just use the same size SAMOLED from a similar phone? Where can I even buy the part?

EDIT: Called samsung's repair dept. They wanted $119 to fix it.

Any and all advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Armada

I can report damage to the screen, in this case the glass and not the SAMOLED, from low drop height (less than a foot!) happening too. Also I doubt anything caused by a drop will fall under warrenty because it is accidental damage. As for where to buy a replacement screen I suggest ebay. They have a lot for the other Galaxy S devices there. I don't know about the Strat specifically.


----------



## shanerbaner82

I too was given a broken Strat. I have since taken it apart completely.

My plans are to purchase the entire lcd/digitizer assembly and restore the phone. It will cost me about $140, which is not bad considering I have paid nothing for the phone. This phone, marked seller refurbished on ebay should clear almost $200. Or I just paid $140 for a pretty nice phone.


----------



## legacystar

AMOLEDs seem to be weak screens for being dropped. i have an incredible that has broken the display twice without breaking the glass. fist from a drop and the second i threw it at a wall at high speed TWICE! and only broke the display and not the glass.


----------



## nanheeje

shanerbaner82 said:


> I too was given a broken Strat. I have since taken it apart completely.
> 
> My plans are to purchase the entire lcd/digitizer assembly and restore the phone. It will cost me about $140, which is not bad considering I have paid nothing for the phone. This phone, marked seller refurbished on ebay should clear almost $200. Or I just paid $140 for a pretty nice phone.


I cant find how to disassemble the phone screen. Do you how to do it?


----------

